# Magnesium Toxicity? Deficiency?



## accid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey all, 

I am well aware that magnesium deficiency causes yellowing and rust spots, however the issue I am having is that the leaf tips are all curling up and inward. You can clearly see this on these photos. From my research it leans toward magnesium toxicity however there is very little information in regards to toxicity but abundant in deficiency. Im guessing some of you have had this experience but I do not want to be led astray.

The reason I believe that it is not magnesium deficiency is that there are no rust spots. This is grown in coco (Just Right Xtra), my ph levels are fine at 6.0. I was thinking heat stress but the heat peaks at 80 degrees and 66 at during dark hours. Humidity at 40%. 

I would highly appreciate some help. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2012)

Try misting with some distilled water. I think it looks like dry stress, maybe hot spots from your hoods and humidity slightly too low. Try to get 50 percent humidity and give em some water on the FAN LEAVES. Don't soak those lretty buds 

I hope others will chime in. But I don't think you can have a magnesium toxicity without a deficiency showing from it locking out (boron?) other mobile elements.
*second pic looks like a nitrogen and mg deficiency to me.
eace:


----------



## accid (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks. I will give this a shot today by misting the leaves. I will be as careful as possible not to get the buds. Distilled water comes at 6.8 ph. I'm guessing this wont be an issue?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2012)

If its Distilled water you don't need to ph it as there are no nutrients being applied to lockout. If your worried, add a drop of CalMag and then check PH (cannot properly pH distilled water). 

eace:


----------

